# Mud fest in Colfax la



## biggun132 (Oct 9, 2009)

We are getting our group together and making a ride the 16-18 of march. Anyone is welcome to come and join us. We should have a group of about 6 or 8 of us there. Looking to have a great ride and celebrate my buddy's birthday!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------

